# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Malassus (7. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich biete meine Rolle der Auferstehung entweder Area 52 Horde oder Garrosh Alianz.
Bei interesse schreibt mir ne pm.

Mfg

Malassus


----------

